# Are you romantic?



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

More like a cynical romantic.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Every aspect of who I am is based on an intense and passionate romantic sensibility.


----------



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

entp and not really at all ever


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm the only romantic ESTP. LOL


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I did not realize how many romantic INTJ's there are. Maybe it’s because we think & plan for everything. 

This definition fits me to a tee: 
Cynical Romantic-Urban Dictionary
2) Someone who thinks love is a really nice thing and a great ideal, but believes that it is something that will realistically never happen for them.

Well if I were in a relationship I thought it would be nice to have a _special date night_ where we would have some alone time. I'd plan to prepare a special meal at home & have some music playing in the background that we can slow dance to. Then a massage & you know the rest...:wink:


----------



## Serak (Jul 26, 2012)

We're still leading the count too.
My surprise is boundless.

Of course my preference is to an insightful conversation developing into sweet endearments and spontaneous spoken poetry. Nothing quite like it.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Serak said:


> We're still leading the count too.
> My surprise is boundless.


I'm pretty surprised as well! Apparently I'm a rare one of my type, that surprises me too.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm ENTP and I'd say one of my top 3 merits is being super romantic. It's either #2 or #1.


----------



## Kaylee (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm an ENTP, and though I'm not really connected with the whole feelings thing, I can be very romantic if I want to!


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

For me romance is spending time together with someone...watching a movie, at home...eating dinner, at home...riding a bicycle through a hiking trail...washing dishes...taking out trash...for me all these activities makes me love my SO even more...

also, I do not like hugs, unless you're my immediate family, an in-law I appreciate, or close friend...otherwise, the touchiness makes me look for the nearest exit


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I require a concrete definition of "Romantic" in order to proceed.


----------



## Toristar (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm an INxJ (relate to INTJ more) and I am surprisingly romantic. Sometimes friends who are not used to me being with a partner seem very confused because I am usually fairly composed and serious. I was single for a long time too, so it was kind of difficult to show it. However, I have a sentimental side that adores love poetry, hand holding, chivalrous acts, hugging and having intense, fanciful feelings. I would consider myself a sentimental dreamer more than an idealist, but I have no problem saying that love is very important to me in my life. Nevertheless, I think love for the sake of love/fantasy/a fairytale/wanting someone is silly. It needs to be sincere and authentic. :happy:


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Spades said:


> I require a concrete definition of "Romantic" in order to proceed.


Well, that depends on you. What is romance in your mind? Is it all the "mushy" things like candlelit dinner and flower bouquets or the little things that show love subtly? The definition changes for each person, but in your mind, do you see yourself as a romantic person?


----------



## Missolitude (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, I am. (INTJ)


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I feel like I could be a romantic if I was comfortable with her, but that situation has yet to occur.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

ENTP.
As far as cheesy lines and the commonly projected idea of romance goes, I'd think not.

I do take fun, however, in coming up with smart and different approaches to affection - Puzzles.

This may also be due to my challenge with feelings as well as saying lines which feel insincere.
I choose best to display what I can and be direct with my words.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I am an INFJ, but I'm not really romantic. I don't like romantic plot lines in television shows or cheesy romantic chick flicks. I don't read romance novels.


----------

